# My Cold Storage room for my canning



## greatgardener (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

Its fall, and its time to load my cold storage room bins with my kitchen vegetable.

If i can help someone... this is my cold storage room building (in my home basement) to preserve my canning too.

Here ---> *My Cold storage room building step by step pictures*


One picture about this project ( i like potatoes :2thmup


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

Are you aware that this is a *paracord* forum?


----------

